# Hybrid Striped Bass 4/16/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

All, 

Here are some Hybrid-Striped Bass (AKA Wipers) that were brought in today from the Mahoning River and Greenbower/Rockhill area. One was over 7 pounds and there were some nice fish over 20" as well as a really nice 5#+ largemouth. Keep in mind this does not mean the white bass are running (but it will be any day now). These are caught readily on chicken liver, but are aggressive predators and will take jigs/spinners/rooster tails, etc. They were caught today and have been biting all over Deer Creek/Walborn as well in the last few days. 








View attachment 301827


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tall Tales said:


> All,
> 
> Here are some Hybrid-Striped Bass (AKA Wipers) that were brought in today from the Mahoning River and Greenbower/Rockhill area. One was over 7 pounds and there were some nice fish over 20" as well as a really nice 5#+ largemouth. Keep in mind this does not mean the white bass are running (but it will be any day now). These are caught readily on chicken liver, but are aggressive predators and will take jigs/spinners/rooster tails, etc. They were caught today and have been biting all over Deer Creek/Walborn as well in the last few days.
> 
> ...


some nice fish for sure. I don't think i've ever caught a wiper. but caught some nice sized white bass at cagles mill lake that might have been wipers.
sherman


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, it's awesome to see that 5lb bass lived in Berlin! I will reference this the next time I hear someone whining about the lack of bass in Berlin and say the state needs to stock it.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Pretty sure when people are talking about lack of bass in Berlin they are talking about largemouth bass, and they aren't wrong.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would bet the above stringer has at least 2 largemouth. I mean honestly it's a moot point. release them all, take them all, doesn't matter much. tournament mortality, blah blah blah. I just hate when people complain that there is a lack of bass in Berlin and blame it on habitat, fluctuating water levels, blah blah blah. A major contributing factor is they are taken out in the spring on stringers.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Guess no one else is allowed to have an opinion on the matter! It has been said so therefore it is!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

License is still $19 for everyone to do what they want with in the rules, no soap box is included.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I purchased my soapbox from Costco. Great deal on multiples. I bought three, if you need one I can hook you up!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It seems there is a good population of hybrid stripers in Berlin now being those posted came from the greenbower area, ? Are those fish included in the catch during a bass tournament now .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

snag, only largemouth, smallmouth, and spotted bass, in the off chance one may be present are allowed in bass tournaments. Hybrids are pelagic and would need to keep moving to stay alive.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'll be hog walered! I never knew Berlin had wipers? How long have they been there? Are they prolific in this lake? A wiper is on my bucket list.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it all started upstream at walborn , then deer creek , and into Berlin. Could be wrong if the DNR stocked some in Berlin, which never heard of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Pretty sure you are correct snag! Don't think they were ever put directly in Berlin, as you said started in Walborn and moved down stream from there.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

They are sterile, no? Theres probably not many, then?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Pretty sure you are correct snag! Don't think they were ever put directly in Berlin, as you said started in Walborn and moved down stream from there.


30,000 in Walborn


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

$diesel$ said:


> They are sterile, no? Theres probably not many, then?


Yes they are supposed to be sterile, it depends how many went through the dams into Berlin, we caught them in the Ohio river before and they still go through the spawning ritual, we would see them surfacing and splashing around with another wiper off shore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

There are quite a few in berlin. we do very well sometimes in the fall.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just a reminder for the masses headed to catch some wipers and white bass, limit is 30 with ONLY 4 being OVER 15 inches.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Walborn, Deercreek, Berlin, Gulford and Sippo have been stocked with Hybrids, most years since 2014.


----------



## Tdunne21 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice fish?! Why would keep the bass!? Population plummet


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys make me laugh. I tournament fish too. I get it save the bass but in reality most lakes would benefit from some bass coming out of them. Even your super tough berlin. Guaranteed theirs more bass in lake than you think, issue is guys go about fishing it the wrong way with how super deep and steep the lake is, it sets up like a southern lake. 

And if you like to eat fish and have never eaten a smallmouth you owe it to yourself to keep a few. One of my favorite fish to eat and that's no joke


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Tdunne21 said:


> Nice fish?! Why would keep the bass!? Population plummet


You're fairly new so I'll be gentle. As of my post it's still legal to keep bass. Please don't question others who are doing what is their right to do. 

And to others not so new... This is a dead horse so stop beating on it. People have as much right to keep and eat as others do to hold a tournament. If opinions differ, keep them to yourselves. You're not going to change minds beating on each other in a public forum.


----------

